# Turrikan



## AE35Unit (May 8, 2009)

I used to have this game on the commodore 64 back in the 80s and loved it,but i have no idea if it went any further. Would be great to see a new version!


----------



## Urlik (May 8, 2009)

there was a version for the amiga as well (might even have been 2 versions)
it was a great game and I loved it, although it did get a bit hectic at later levels


----------



## AE35Unit (May 8, 2009)

Urlik said:


> there was a version for the amiga as well (might even have been 2 versions)
> it was a great game and I loved it, although it did get a bit hectic at later levels



I had an Action Replay cartridge with my C64! If only you could get one of those for life's little misadventures!


----------



## Duchessprozac (May 8, 2009)

I remember being absorbed in Turrican II on the Atari ST just after my Dad died. 

I loved it -- the levels were just so big and I found I'd get lost for hours just exploring. It really took my mind off life for a couple of weeks.

And there may be a modern version in the works, according to Wikipedia, a next gen version is currently having concepts knocked around, so it may still come to fruition.


----------



## Lucien21 (May 8, 2009)

I remember Turrican it was cool.

As for more there were a ton of them...

Maybe you should try the unofficial Hurrican game.  http://www.hurrican-game.de/


----------



## Urlik (May 9, 2009)

one of the things I loved about Turrican II (it must have been that version I played on my Amiga) was the different fire modes:- tap quickly to get bullets or hold for that weird laser beam that you could swing around to wipe out anything close.

I had a joystick with a normal fire button and an auto fire and I was able to use that to great effect just by switching between the 2 buttons


----------



## AE35Unit (May 9, 2009)

Lucien21 said:


> I remember Turrican it was cool.
> 
> As for more there were a ton of them...
> 
> Maybe you should try the unofficial Hurrican game.  http://www.hurrican-game.de/



Ha,created by Poke53280,the code for changing the background colour on the C64!


----------



## laestadius (May 15, 2009)

I just tried to get my Turrican 2 cassette to work the other day. It gets all funky when you try to walk. 

Guess I'll have to find a disk.


----------

